# No razoring rule passed?



## kaykay (Nov 14, 2007)

I was just reading the classic pony list and it said the rule passed that you can no longer razor a classic pony. Is this for classics only? I say




to the new rule!!

Kay


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

It was brought up at the judge's clinic and I THINK it passed for minis too? I was kind of surprised by that because I didn't remember it coming up at the AMHR committee meeting when new rule proposals were being done so maybe someone can clarify it???





Pam


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 14, 2007)

It only passed for the ponies not the minis and the rule is no razoring ABOVE the muzzle and again was for ponies only


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks Lisa! thought I had missed something, LOL


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 14, 2007)

Was it above the muzzle or above the nostrils?

Exactly where does the muzzle end? I understand the intention of this but if we truly decided muzzle, can that be subject to interpretation? I was there and cant remember. My notes just say no razoring.

Also the subject of over the eyes came up and since the statement of above the nostrils or muzzle covers the eyes it was not felt necessary to mention eyes.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 14, 2007)

Your right I think it was Nostrils not Muzzle


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 14, 2007)

Is there really a problem with classics being razored or are we just trying to nip this in the bud? In the NW, no one, including us dang mini people so please dont get into that, razor shetlands.

What area of the country has this become a problem? I have not been to Congress or the World show so have not seen it.


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 14, 2007)

There has been some razoring here in Area V.


----------



## alongman (Nov 14, 2007)

The rule is no shaving about the nostrils. Right now for ponies only, but my understanding is that it will apply to miniatures in 2009.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm I never heard that discussed at all Adam... I am a bit confused I was under the impression (perhaps wrongly so) that the majority of rules passed at this convention will go into effect in 2009 is that wrong?


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 14, 2007)

Same here Lisa, I just PM'd Belinda and asked her what was accepted in the board meeting.

I heard no discussion of minis being involved at all, of course I was not in the judges clinic. And with the new criteria for getting an extraordinary rule change, this would not fall into the category to implement immediately.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

That's where I had heard talk of not being able to razor minis, was at the judge's clinic, however, it was not brought up at the AMHR committee meeting? Lisa, the majority of the rules implemented at convention will go into effect for 2009, unless they were voted in as an extraordinary rule change...Where's Belinda????

Pam


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 14, 2007)

I spoke with an AMHA exhibitor at a show this past summer and heard that the AMHA was also considering doing away with razoring. I laughed and said that would be a cold day in double hockey sticks!



But wouldn't it be nice........


----------



## alongman (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know what everyones' personal opinion is, but I'm going to share mine. I like a *WELL RAZORED* face. This means one that you can't even see that it's been done as there is contouring with blades, razoring, etc... An okay head is sometimes made to look like the most perfect head with some practice. It has taken me a long time to get good at it, and a whole lot of patient horses, but I think it looks good when done correctly.

I personally don't like the organization to dictate what can and can't be done in regards to grooming. There is nothing specified as to if a horse has to be body clipped to show - I've judged horses in all ranges of coats. NOW WAIT - HERE COMES MY SOAPBOX! When I bring out a show horse for myself or one of my clients, I want the horse to look it's best (obviously conditioned and properly groomed). Many many hours have gone into learning! If people don't want to razor - DONT! Don't take it away from those of us who use it as a resource in exemplifying a horses appearance.

I've heard people complain that it looks unnatural - yep, do it poorly and it looks horrible. Do it well and even a mediocre head can be made to look amazing.

I haven't spoken with Lee, but if you want to see a perfect example of good contouring, look at Lee Crutchfields' horses.



I don't think he'd mind


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2007)

Adam, I agree with every thing you just said and your reasoning as well


----------



## Karen S (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Morning,

The "Razoring" proposal that was passed....

No "Razoring above the nostrils...that means from the nostrils to the tip of the ears. Someone in the meeting asked for a clarification to that very question and Belinda did answer "Yes" all the way to the tip of the ears. Basically the whole head cannot be razored (razor and shaving cream).

Yes Adam, I too have seen some beautiful work with contouring a head with even a pair of clippers. Razoring has never been part of the Shetlands, but is a pretty common practice in the Miniatures. Some do some don't. If done right it can make a horse's head look really nice....but I have seen my fair share of those that don't look good at all. I personally don't like it and don't do it with a razor and shaving cream, but I will work with my clippers and make it as natural as possible. I have seen many a miniature with scar marks from someone who has shaved their heads leaving no hair and then end up with a bad skin rash.

Karen


----------



## kaykay (Nov 15, 2007)

> I have seen many a miniature with scar marks from someone who has shaved their heads leaving no hair and then end up with a bad skin rash.



Me too karen! I have also seen some done beautifully.

I think the problem is the *extreme *it starts going to. This year we saw horses done with the most extreme head razoring I have ever seen. Their *entire *head was razored and my husband took one look and said I knew that would happen lol.

But back to ponies.......I am really happy to see this rule. When I attended my first Congress (5 years ago) there was no razoring at all. This year there were a lot of razored ponies.


----------



## Boinky (Nov 15, 2007)

ok i guess i'm no seeing how the rule would be nothing above hte nostrils..a good razor job defines the whole muzzle area and should blend.. i dont' think you COULD do a nice looking razor job just to the top of the nostrils..might be wrong.... anyone have photo's of razored just to the nostrils??


----------



## Erica (Nov 15, 2007)

> I don't know what everyones' personal opinion is, but I'm going to share mine. I like a WELL RAZORED face. This means one that you can't even see that it's been done as there is contouring with blades, razoring, etc... An okay head is sometimes made to look like the most perfect head with some practice. It has taken me a long time to get good at it, and a whole lot of patient horses, but I think it looks good when done correctly.
> I personally don't like the organization to dictate what can and can't be done in regards to grooming. There is nothing specified as to if a horse has to be body clipped to show - I've judged horses in all ranges of coats. NOW WAIT - HERE COMES MY SOAPBOX! When I bring out a show horse for myself or one of my clients, I want the horse to look it's best (obviously conditioned and properly groomed). Many many hours have gone into learning! If people don't want to razor - DONT! Don't take it away from those of us who use it as a resource in exemplifying a horses appearance.
> 
> I've heard people complain that it looks unnatural - yep, do it poorly and it looks horrible. Do it well and even a mediocre head can be made to look amazing.
> ...








I've showed both ways every year depending on the show......sometimes I don't razor (depends on judges), then some shows I razor all of them, and then sometimes it's just specific horses.....i


----------



## minih (Nov 24, 2007)

> Adam, I agree with every thing you just said and your reasoning as well


Ditto!


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 25, 2007)

I never liked the thought of razoring the eyes. What if the razor slipped if the horse spooked and...


----------

